# Metadaten schreiben



## Gwave (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo Fotofreunde und Computerfreaks.

Ich Fotografiere immer häufiger für kleine Aufträge. Gebe meine Fotos also weiter und möchte dadurch die Metadaten dieser Fotos immer auf Vordermann bringen. Ich bearbeite diese momentan immer mit Adobe Bridge. Dies ist einfach und übersichtlich. Doch das Problem besteht darin, dass ich alle meine Standarddaten wie z.B. Mein Name, eMail, webseite usw. von neuem ausfüllen muss. 

Nun meine Frage:
Giebt es da nichts um immer die selben Metadaten auf mehrere Fotos zu übertragen. So könnte ich mir immer das Profil von Metadaten laden, dass ich gerne hätte. Oder eine Kopierfunktion währe auch ok. So kann ich einfach die Metadaten eines Fotos auf alle neuen übernehmen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin bis heute weder in Zeitschriften noch im Internet fündig geworden.

Grüsse, Gwave


----------



## cypress (10. August 2006)

Hi da gibt es normal mehrere Programme die die Batch-Verarbeitung beherrschen eines davon müsste "Thumbs Plus" sein aber 100% weis ich es gerade nicht ich schau dir morgen nochmal nach habe vor 2-3 Monaten in ner Fotozeitschrift darüber einen Bericht darüber gelesen... 

Manu


----------



## Gwave (10. August 2006)

Wow, genau dass würde mich interessieren. Habe in zwischen weitergeforscht und gesehen, dass ich mit der Original Software von Canon (EOS Viewer Utility) zumindest die Daten speichern kann. Doch eine Stapelverarbeitung ist dan leider nicht möglich. :-(
Bin also gespannt auf deine Ideen.


----------



## cypress (10. August 2006)

Ich weis nicht ob es genau das ist was du suchst da ich mir hierbei nicht sicher bin ob man ohne das Tool die eingetragenen Daten auch sehen kann aber mit dem Programm pixvue (http://www.pixvue.com/) kannst du Vorlagen erstellen wie z.B. Autor und so und die dann auf den ganzen Ordner anwenden.


----------

